# Saunders-Roe, Beamaris, North Wales



## CHEWY (May 14, 2009)

*Saunders-Roe, Beaumaris, North Wales - March 2009*



The name was adopted in 1929 after Alliot Verdon Roe (see Avro) and John Lord took an interest in the boat-builders S.E. Saunders.
Prior to this (excepting for the Sopwith/Saunders Bat Boat) the products were Saunders, the A4 Medina for example dating from 1926. Details can be found in the hardcover "A Solent Flight" by Ivor J. Hilliker.

Saunders Roe, commonly abbreviated Saro, concentrated on producing flying-boats, but none were produced in very large quantities..
(the longest run being 31 Londons). 
They also produced hulls for the Blackburn Bluebird. 
During the Second World War Saro manufactured Supermarine Walrus and Supermarine Sea Otters. 
Their works at Beaumaris, Anglesey, modified and serviced Catalinas for the Royal Air Force.

In 1952 they flew the prototype Princess, but the age of the flying-boat was over. 
The two further aircraft were completed but not flown.
No further new seaplanes were produced here. 
Modification work on Short-built flying boats continued at Cowes until 1955."

"Laird (Anglesey) Ltd was formed in 1968 and incorporated the Beaumaris and Llangefni factories of Saunders-Roe and the engineering business of Birkenhead shipbuilders Cammell Laird. Laird developed the Centaur, which was half Land Rover and half light tank. 

The company was last known as FAUN Municipal Vehicles Ltd, having been taken over yet again."




*The Pics*































































































​


----------



## klempner69 (May 14, 2009)

Excellant stuff Chewy..love the shot with the rays of sunlight streaking diagonaly across the pic.


----------



## CHEWY (May 14, 2009)

Thanks klempner 

It was an accidental find (always seem to be good that way) 
just looking for something to do.
there was a few buildings, looked like one or two was still in use (van parked outside and activity inside).
the big oven thing was interesting.
great views across the Menai Strait too from the front of the site


----------



## 3domfighter (May 14, 2009)

Nice report there Chewy


----------



## Reaperman (May 14, 2009)

The location looks great, I just wish you wouldn't unsharp mask the life out of all your pictures!


----------



## CHEWY (May 14, 2009)

Taa 3D , Sorry Reaps


----------



## littlelaura (May 15, 2009)

Well good pics matey, it looks a massive place height wise too ! Well done all round !!!


----------



## CHEWY (May 15, 2009)

Thanks Laura 

was a good place to mooch about.
quite suprised there's not more from this place...
mind you, most seem to travel into Wales and stop at Denbigh for some reason and don't go any further


----------



## LAZY1 (May 15, 2009)

Top quality as ever Chewy, nice find, the last pic with the creaper type plants coming in from the roof is my fave.


----------



## Urban Mole (May 15, 2009)

Nice explore matey, Im liking the immense buildings there, such a pity there not being put to some good use.
I have a report on Saunders Roe (SAROs) from an explore down here on the Island, and yes, its in Cowes


----------



## Foxylady (May 16, 2009)

Love the support structures in your last but one shot...some very interesting details. Nice site and fab pics as always, Chewy.


----------



## CHEWY (May 17, 2009)

Thanks All 

just looked at yours UM..
like the old military wagon (hope it finds a good home) 

i like that one best too Foxy 


just found a couple of old pics.....











​


----------

